# Any music you once loved but don't listen to now?



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

The adagietto from Mahler's 5th is remarkable and I listened to it a lot at one time in my life. But now I find myself changing the radio dial when it's played. My opinion of the piece hasn't change. I just find myself never in the mood to listen to it. Is there a piece you once loved but don't listen to like you used to?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Many operas!!! some works for solo instruments too hahaha, and I do feel in mood, but I like discovering new stuff for me or rediscover something that I didn´t get before and now it´s time, so that many things from the past are neglected to some extend, but I still love it very much. Just I think it´s time to listen to something different and later start all over again....


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Come to think of it, I would say Chopin's Études. They were very important to me in my youth, and now I hardly have time for them.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

There isn't just one piece that I once loved but don't listen to (much) now. There aren't even a fairly large number of such pieces. There are swathes of classical music that I hardly bother with these days. 

To give just a few examples, I've grown tired of a good deal of opera that I once quite enjoyed even though this genre has never been among my favourites. 

If I were to select three composers whom I once had a very high regard but whose works I seldom play these days they would probably be Mahler, Bruckner, Liszt. I have virtually everything they wrote, have listened to it all several times, but grown tired of quite a bit of it. 

Rather than grand orchestral works, or brilliant chamber works by the great and the good, I'd sooner listen to solo piano, violin or cello works. 

If truth be told I'm just as happy listening to a Monteverdi madrigral or a simple song or instrumental work by John Dowland (1563-1626). But one has occasionally to prattle on about a major work by the likes of Beethoven, Mozart, Mendelssohn, or whoever lest anyone gets the wrong impression about one's wider knowledge!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I have of late only been seriously listening to a few pieces by few composers, mostly Webern, Boulez and Japanese Gagaku. I have been using Perotin's Alleluia nativitas and Bartók's fifth string quartet as soft and hard wake up alarms which is something that, surprisingly enough, has helped me combat my chronic bad morning temper. 

Anyway, the point is: I have stopped listening closely to most of Common Practice.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't now listen much to the music that I used to listen to a lot, but that's because I've found even more music to listen to, not because anything's fallen out of favour. I can't think of any classical music where I've switched from liking to disliking.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do listen to all I like, it may take a while but it always comes back.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I have been using Perotin's Alleluia nativitas and *Bartók's fifth string quartet *as soft and hard wake up alarms which is something that, surprisingly enough, *has helped me combat my chronic bad morning temper. *


!!!

The Pérotin I get. My iPad has an alarm option that's basically the first bars of the first prelude from the Well Tempered Clavier played on a celesta, and it totally improves my outlook on getting up in the morning.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I knew a man once who had Fur Elise as his ringtone, seemingly a setting he couldn't change, and he once said to me that that was the worst thing Beethoven ever composed.

I suppose much of the absolutely most famous classical music worms its way into this category. How many people here listen to the first movement of Beethoven 5?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

BoggyB said:


> I knew a man once who had Fur Elise as his ringtone, seemingly a setting he couldn't change, and he once said to me that that was the worst thing Beethoven ever composed.
> 
> I suppose much of the absolutely most famous classical music worms its way into this category. How many people here listen to the first movement of Beethoven 5?


 I do 
that's my strategy : stop listening for a long time what you already have known almost by heart and then after some time it is so fresh and new so that you find even new things in it and not because you forgot it but because you listen to it differently.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

There are many pieces of music that I love and probably have listened to, hundreds of times, that I tend to avoid listening to now. Like, Nereffid said, there's even more music out there to listen to, but also because I don't want to the music to lose it's magic.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

arnerich said:


> The adagietto from Mahler's 5th is remarkable and I listened to it a lot at one time in my life. But now I find myself changing the radio dial when it's played. My opinion of the piece hasn't change. I just find myself never in the mood to listen to it. Is there a piece you once loved but don't listen to like you used to?


Beware my friend, if this happened with Mahler then it can happen with any piece of music. As Mahler tends to be one of the composers with greatest staying power, and the least repetition. His music ages very well.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Klassic said:


> Beware my friend, if this happened with Mahler then it can happen with any piece of music. As Mahler tends to be one of the composers with greatest staying power, and the least repetition. His music ages very well.


But music has its refreshing power , even for itself, it revives itself like Phoenix , nothing to be worried about, everything goes in cycles...forever old and forever young/new


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Beware my friend, if this happened with Mahler then it can happen with any piece of music. As Mahler tends to be one of the composers with greatest staying power, and the least repetition. His music ages very well.


There is certain music I never tire of (at least I haven't yet I suppose); Brahms' violin concerto and Beethoven late string quartets.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

helenora said:


> But music has its refreshing power , even for itself, it revives itself like Phoenix , nothing to be worried about, everything goes in cycles...forever old and forever young/new


Good perspective. I like it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

BoggyB said:


> I knew a man once who had Fur Elise as his ringtone, seemingly a setting he couldn't change, and he once said to me that that was the worst thing Beethoven ever composed.
> 
> I suppose much of the absolutely most famous classical music worms its way into this category. How many people here listen to the first movement of Beethoven 5?


I haven't listened to it in years, perhaps as a result of overexposure in my youth. But recently I listened to a performance on period instruments, and got blown away all over again.

But if I never hear "Für Elise" or "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" again, it will be too soon...


----------

